# Crochet Hitchhiker Scarf - free pattern



## penney (Aug 17, 2013)

Hi,

I found this pattern online and was so very happy to find it in a crochet version I though you may like it also.

Happy New Year!

Liz


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern. It looks like it will be fun to crochet.


----------



## Sand101 (Jun 1, 2013)

Thank you I will make it I just love you color it is beautiful


----------



## penney (Aug 17, 2013)

Sand101 said:


> Thank you I will make it I just love you color it is beautiful


Hi Sand101,

I did not make that one, it is the picture from the pattern but when I do make it I will post a picture.

Thanks
Liz


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

I don't do downloads. Can you post the link? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sand101 (Jun 1, 2013)

I will be looking for it thank you still love the colors


----------



## skinny minnie (Jan 4, 2012)

babsbarb said:


> I don't do downloads. Can you post the link? Thanks in advance.


If you google crochet version of hitchhiker scarf several come up


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

Thank you!!~


skinny minnie said:


> If you google crochet version of hitchhiker scarf several come up


----------



## penney (Aug 17, 2013)

Link to original page for downloading:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hitchin-a-ride


----------

